# Got a yellow belt in Karate



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been having karate lessons once a week for the past few weeks and yesterday i had my first grading. I know that yellow belt is no big deal but for me who has terrible performance anxiety it's a big deal.


----------



## StoicNate (Nov 13, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats!
I used to go to Karate class as a little kid and got a yellow belt, but moved and never came back to it. 
I kinda miss it..though I'd probably feel too much anxiety to actually be in any group-ish sport nowadays.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Hey, well done on your yellow belt.  I do mixed martial arts once a week, but I've never had the courage to go to a group class. Instead I've done one-to-one training for about 8 years. :afr

I assume that you've gotta do your karate in a group of people, so you should feel really proud of yourself! For someone with social anxiety, going to a martial arts group is maybe one of the more difficult things to do, what do you think? I mean, not only are you going into a social setting, but you have to deal with performance anxiety as well, like you said. Again, well done.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Dusky (Nov 5, 2009)

Grats, that is really cool!:boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

:boogie:banana


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I remember when I did Karate as a kid, it was a lot of fun. I regret stopping after only a year but anyway, Congrats man!


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Right on, man! Martial arts is fun, isn't it?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey gaz, that's awesome! Karate is such a wonderful outlet and also a discipline. It takes a lot of training. I have a son in Karate.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations. Don't think 'oh it is only yellow,' it is a real accomplishment - well done! 
I used to skip promotions because of sheer nervousness, and eventually dropped out altogether two ranks from black. Because of anxiety. One day I'm going back.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> Congratulations. Don't think 'oh it is only yellow,' it is a real accomplishment - well done!
> I used to skip promotions because of sheer nervousness, and eventually dropped out altogether two ranks from black. Because of anxiety. One day I'm going back.


Same, I stopped at brown belt with a black stripe.

Congrats on your yellow belt. Don't be like us and stick with it!


----------



## elex smith (Jun 16, 2010)

How fast can you learn proper technique, waza, balance and abilities required to gain that rank? Natural striking ability will help but you need to perfect the requirements which go way beyond you ability to throw a simple punch.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats bro! My brother and nephew are in Judo, they always ask when I'm going to join with them, I just don't have the guts to make myself join up.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Great job Gaz!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well done Gaz! I remember when I got my first belt in Taekwondo I felt on top of the world with myself! I'm so glad it's working out. You were a lot quicker than me getting there than me.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I quit at yellow belt, wish I had gone further. Having only a yellow belt is okay, but need to aim higher. Keep at it, don't quit like I did.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I managed to get to orange tip >.> I did remember yellow was a big deal for beginners though. Congrats!


----------

